# American Security Services grown to an unmanageable size?



## BombTaxi (Jul 19, 2010)

Thought this might be of interest to you all:

A hidden world, growing beyond control | washingtonpost.com

The report suggests that some of the 854000 govt employees working on national security matters may be working on overlapping schemes that are so secret that agencies may not even be aware that they are wastefully duplicating each others work. Necessary measures, or a series of bureaucratic fiefdoms and empires growing beyond effective oversight? I thought it might make for an interesting (but non-partisan) discussion...


----------



## PJay (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder how many 'spooks' are watching other 'spooks' who think they've infiltrated organisations set up by other 'spooks' to attract potential terrorists?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

